# Paint Ding Repair



## SJAndrew (Sep 28, 2004)

Does anyone have any advice for repairing a tiny paint chip on my hood?

I have a tiny ding (1/16" x 1/16" - to primer not to metal as far as I can see).

Where can I get EXACT match paint? I have seen those little tubes of "exact match" paint at the auto parts store. But, I have my doubts as to whether or not this will be an exact match. And, even IF I had some, I don't know how to "fill" the ding - do I do it with the paint? Do I sand?

Anyway, the ding is tiny but annoying. I would like to get rid of it as much as I can.


----------



## JMVorbeck (Jun 1, 2005)

SJAndrew said:


> Does anyone have any advice for repairing a tiny paint chip on my hood?
> 
> I have a tiny ding (1/16" x 1/16" - to primer not to metal as far as I can see).
> 
> ...


I bought a bottle of touch up paint from the dealer. They order it by your VIN code. Same paint used to paint the car.


----------



## b_a_betterperson (Feb 16, 2005)

JMVorbeck's right. Get a bottle from your dealer. You might have to get two bottles -- one of the paint, one of the clearcoat. 

Remove all the wax from the area around the chip so the paint will stick. Put just enough paint inside the chip to color it -- leaving an indentation in the surface. Let the paint dry -- then fill in the balance of the chip with clearcoat. Don't be surprised if there's a slight variation in color at the paint stage. The clearcoat should get it closer to the factory color.

Forget about using the brush that comes in the bottle. Like shooting squirrels with an elephant gun. Instead, pull the brush out of the bottle, then use something like a toothpick to apply the paint to the car. Either that or find a pinstripe brush at your nearest auto paint supply store. You'll have a lot more precision that way.

When applying the paint, don't freak if you get a blob around the perimeter of the chip. Just have a clean shop rag handy to wipe it off. Filling chips correctly is really hard to do -- so don't worry about having to take a few stabs at it in order to get it just right. In fact, sometimes the rag will level the paint right out -- setting a perfect foundation for the clearcoat.


----------



## GM Kid (Mar 21, 2005)

SJ--

Do everything b-a-better said, but leave the touchup standing a little taller than the surrounding paint--like a little bubble or blister.

Then go buy yourself a clearcoat-safe scratch-removing compound, such as this 3M item: http://www.digitalriver.com/dr/v2/e...id=28181&CID=0&DSP=&CUR=840&PGRP=0&CACHE_ID=0

When your blob of touch-up is good and dry, take a 100% cotton t-shirt and wrap a double thickness of it around the flat side of a credit card (not the side with embossed numerals!). Get the t-shirt material taut. Put a dab of the compound on one corner of this stretched material, and then place that flat corner on the touch-up, flexing the rest of the credit card away from the paint surface. Rub firmly, yet gently. Rub until the compound dries (maybe 20-30 seconds). You'll notice your touch-up got flatter. Repeat the process several times until the touch-up is level enough with the surrounding paint to make you happy, but be sure to QUIT before you've ground the touch-up entirely away.

You'll still know where the chip was when you're done, but it shouldn't jump out at you anymore, and the uninitiated probably won't see it at all.


----------



## GTODEALER (Jan 7, 2005)

SJAndrew said:


> Does anyone have any advice for repairing a tiny paint chip on my hood?
> 
> I have a tiny ding (1/16" x 1/16" - to primer not to metal as far as I can see).
> 
> ...


GM pn 12346741, I sell for 5.00 + shipping! PM me if you want some!! :cheers


----------



## mumrah (Apr 3, 2005)

JMVorbeck said:


> I bought a bottle of touch up paint from the dealer. They order it by your VIN code. Same paint used to paint the car.


Talk to your salesman. I had them order and ship to my house at no cost. GM usually does send a touchup kit with their new vehicles. Last 3 cars I bought we got t.u. paint in the mail. I had to wait a while though because of the new color. but good luck. :cool


----------

